# Dear Infertility : My poem



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

*A Poem called 'Dear Infertility'*

Dear Infertility,

Today I have been thinking a little about this journey that we share, 
about the ways you've changed this life of mine, and of the friends you've met, changed theirs.

We have a few 'issues' if we're honest you and me.
You're competitive and insensitive but you'll just never win you see..

For every time you've hurt me, you've taught me how to summon strength. 
For every time you've brought me to my knees my journeys taught me how to rise again.
For every friend I've lost as you've whispered in my ear, you've unknowingly bought me another who now stand by my side, unshakeable and loyal and always just right here.
For every tear I've cried I've still found some laughter on the way.
For every precious embryo lost there's been such deep love and hope filled days.

You've tried and take my chances away, but you make me want it more
The love I feel for my future child just grows, not as you'd planned, shrink, dissipate or fall.

You've shown me my fears one by one, its true, but in turn given me my strength as fellow travellers thwarted you. 
And one day when I hold my child, I'll tell them a story of you, my old Foe, who in some ways made me a better person and gave me more gifts than words can show

Despite your best attempts I will never say no more, I will be a better mother with a heart that is more sure.

Though you may have won today, we'll meet again it's true and next time just remember, my turn will come you know, I've seen you can be beaten and next time it's my go

Bubbletastic 2013


----------



## Tilly44 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is beautiful, so true, so familiar xx


----------



## Fx (Feb 28, 2012)

This is brilliant. Completely know how you feel. Xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

brilliant - you know i'm tempted to send this on to a friend of mine as i can't explain how i feel but this kind of says it really 
thank you for sharing xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Feel free to share it, helped me just writing it xxxx
Means a lot you've taken the time to post after reading 
Hope one day we all find our ways to happiness which ever road that may be down xxxx


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

beautiful x


----------



## Cranky Angie (Jan 16, 2013)

Brilliant! Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Ladie, 
Having one of those days where if infertility was a co-worker I'd be swapping the coffee granules for gravy just to pee her off


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hehehehehe xx great poem bubble xx hope you'd be videoing the coffee break too..


----------



## naisher30 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lovely poem...


I'd be recreating the scene in Blackadder when they're on the front line and have no coffee cranules...I'll leave what Baldrick used instead to your imaginations!!!!


Ugh. Infertility sucks! Even the word is annoying! 6 x ICSI later and it doesn't feel less annoying...nor do the multiple pregnancies that are cropping up everywhere. Finding my 'congratulations' face wearing a bit thin! 


Totally right ont e friends bit of the poem. People always say how when you go through stuff you really know who your friends are and I can totally see where they're coming from now...


I wish you all the luck in the world ladies. You above many else deserve it.


Xxxxx


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

That was a beautiful poem and very very true x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

i agree re the friends part - i seem to have lost most of my friends. - our lives have drifted apart and i'm become so insular 
that's what i hate about IF - its made me question who i am and where i fit .. xxx


----------



## cheeps (May 2, 2014)

Mr and Mrs Bubbles - Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful poem.

The tears are rolling but because you've made me appreciate the strength we've gone through and the determination to stay strong and keep fighting the battle.

I hope you don't mind but can I share your poem with friends on other threads? I think they would really appreciate it too x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

What a wonderful poem, so insightful and just the right level of "fight"!

I've been feeling very negative today and the last few days and your words have really touched me, it's like you read my mind!

Much love to you!

Pudding
X


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

This is beautiful. X


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful poem x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope you're all doing well ladies, I don't come on here much so apologise for my lack of replies but it means a lot that's my words resounded for others too. One day xxxx


----------

